# Commonwealth Medical Billing Associates offers billing services at a competitive rate



## kag2180

Commonwealth Medical Billing Associates was established by certified professional coders. CMBA offer medical billing services at a competitive rate and guarantees our customers 100% satisfaction. Our services include, electronic claim filling, insurance payment posting, rejection follow up and A/R maintenance, patient inquires, statement processing and mailing.

The benefits of outsourcing your medical billing include:

Not having to hire and supply benefits for in house billers 
Our company is paid 100% by your collection revenue, thus giving us more incentive to bring in as much money as possible. 
Medical billing software will not have to be purchased 
Your company will not have to worry about employees that are out sick or on vacation. 

CMBA also stays current with the constant changes in healthcare. Physicians that sign up with us will have the opportunity to try out our services for 90 days with no obligation to sign a contract. Please visit our website at www.cmbaofvirginia.com. Contact our office for additional information at 757-769-7722 or email us at cmbaofva@yahoo.com.


----------

